# Confused between Canon EOS Rebel T2i/550D and Nikon D5100... Please help..!!



## amneetahluwalia (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a complete newbie in the world of photography and dslrs. However, I  recently made up my mind of buying a new camera for my personal use. I  am in a deep fix between two cameras, both being good according to the  minimum amount of knowledge that I have.

I am thinking of buying the Canon EOS Rebel T2i/550D Kit II (EF S18-135IS) or the  Nikon D5100. I will be able to replace the lens that comes with the  Nikon D5100 (i.e. AF-S 18-55mm VR) with a better lens, AF-S DX NIKKOR  18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR.. The cost of both the cameras after the lens  change of Nikon comes to an almost same level.

I should tell you all that I have no technical knowledge of photography  and camera functions. For me the sole purpose of buying the camera would  be personal home use of portraits and landscapes and holidays as well,  as I keep travelling to different countries. Very basic usage with videos sometime.

I seek your valuable advice on this situation. I really hope that you  people will be able to help me out in buying the best product.

Thank you


----------



## SR_Saint (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi, fellow newb here so please take my advice with a grain of salt.  

Having used both (550D's was a friend's) I'd say these two aren't what you'd compare, but since you chose them I'll try my best to answer. 

The only major external difference you'd notice are the operating systems of both DSLR's and that the D5100 has a tilty swivelly screen. The tilting screen of the D5100 would most likely help you in tricky video capturing angle situations or when you want some artistic shots like photos from the floor, while the 550D has a fixed screen (its big brother [600D] has a tilty screen as well). 

Have to say the interface of Nikon DSLR's are more helpful to beginners because of the aperture illustration (helped me a great deal) and the more organized access of its options, while I found the Canon took a bit of getting used to to get myself around setting the focus mode, WB, etc. 

The image qualities at normal ISO levels aren't so far from each other as you would think. You would only notice the difference when you shoot with high ISO (1600 upwards). The Nikon noticeably performs better at high ISO's so that's helpful for low light situations. Both are good, regardless, compared to older models of the same range and it's nothing post processing can't take care of. 

The Nikon also has Auto ISO for when you're not too sure about choosing the right one or when you constantly switch from using flash to not. 

Both cameras have excellent video modes, although Canon has the edge in this department. Their cameras generally are better when shooting video in that it has more vibrant colors, but both offer 1080p @30fps. 

They're both great DLSR's and one of the deciding factors of getting one or the other is how you are comfortable with either camera's ergonomics and button placement. 

Happy Shooting!


----------



## Drumbum27 (Feb 23, 2012)

I personally use the T2i and even though I'm new I love the pictures I get with it. I handled about 8 different models of canon and nikon. I found Canon to be more comfortable but most of the cameras in both lines are comparable to each other. Pick them up and see what feels best in your hand and then buy it. You wont find a large enough difference I dont think. You will get good pictures from both but Canon is a little better in video and to me just felt better shooting.


----------



## xj0hnx (Feb 23, 2012)

Chances are you won't be disappointed with either, as the hundred other threads on this subject suggest the best course of action is to go somewhere that has both and handle them, flip through the menus, see which one fits you better. Me personally, I think the Nikon's entry level cameras feel more solid, and have a better layout, but that's me.


----------



## photo_joe (Feb 26, 2012)

I've used both Canon and Nikon and for me I though the Nikon was easier to use and like was said it performed better with High ISO.  I don't think it's a decision we can really help you with since it's going to be a user's preference.  All I can suggest is trying to rent both camera's and use them to find out which one you like best.  If you can't rent I would try and friends that would be willing to let you use them.


----------



## amneetahluwalia (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Thank you for your review and suggestions. I  bought the Canon EOS 550D with EF S18-135 IS... feels great to have  it.. I am totally satisfied with the buy.. I have been clicking ever  since it came in my hands and I should tell you that I am more than  satisfied with the results (as per my knowledge). Would be buying a Hoya  Circular Polarizer Filter or a UV Filter (which one is more  preferable..?!) and a better bag though. Also someone advised me to buy a  Transcend Class 10 SDHC 8GB card. I hope everything that i plan to do  is advisable. Please do suggest..

Thank you..


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2012)

A UV filter is not needed (use a lens hood), but a CPL filter can be useful.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...attered-uv-filter-resulting-lens-scratch.html

and watch this video:


----------



## greybeard (Mar 1, 2012)

KmH said:


> A UV filter is not needed (use a lens hood), but a CPL filter can be useful.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...attered-uv-filter-resulting-lens-scratch.html
> 
> and watch this video:



too wild


----------

